# Old IM slin pin experiment



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

I have used everything from a 20, 22, 23, 25g pin to inject with but I have shot IM into the muscle a few times with a slin pin. I have done hundreds of injects Subq with a slin pin but only a few IM. I'm almost out of my regular pins at home but still have a ton of 29g slin pins so I decided to shoot 1ml with a 29g 1/2" a few days ago. My quads are very lean so I just pushed the pin in deep and dimpled the skin a bit and it shot fine.

Anyone else shoot aas IM with slin pins here?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 15, 2011)

I believe blaze only uses slin pins. More people giving it a shot I see.

May have to.try that myself 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## colorado (Jun 15, 2011)

I do. 

I first started only shooting tren through a slin but quickly moved on to test.

I use a 29g 1/2" straight to the delts. Never had an issue. I've also done quads.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 15, 2011)

I was surprised how much post injection pain I had with it, might have been a bad spot or too shallow. I just hit medial delt a few minutes ago. See in the morning how that feels.


----------



## colorado (Jun 15, 2011)

No, you're right. I've had some pain problems before. I've just always thought that it's because I was bouncing the pin all over the place while I was squeezing. It may also be because there are more nerve endings in the shallow parts of the muscle as opposed to deeper inside. I don't know.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 16, 2011)

ALL THE TIME.  It might be the primo.  I know a long time ago I was using some and it left lumps and they were painful for a couple of days.  Bayer Scherring's.  I think it's a common issue with real primo that is dosed correctly.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 16, 2011)

NPP in the delt was zero problem with a slin pin. =)


----------



## GMO (Jun 16, 2011)

I can't imagine using a slin pin for oils.  Even after heating my gear, it seems like an eternity to draw 2cc through my 23g pins...

I take there is a special method you guys use, or are you just extremely patient?


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have yet to inject orals through slin pin, but I have been doing winny for a week that way...pecs, bi's, delts, and quads today.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> I can't imagine using a slin pin for oils. Even after heating my gear, it seems like an eternity to draw 2cc through my 23g pins...
> 
> I take there is a special method you guys use, or are you just extremely patient?


 I drew with a 18g and backfilled the slin pin the first time. The next one I drew with the slin pin. Took about 90 seconds. Injects took about 15 seconds.


----------



## SFW (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive never done this method. Just the opposite actually. My entire subQ mel 2 cycle was shot exclusively with 23g 1.5" IM needles.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *I drew with a 18g and backfilled the slin pin the first time.* The next one I drew with the slin pin. Took about 90 seconds. Injects took about 15 seconds.


 
^^This.  It works.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm, interesting.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Jun 16, 2011)

Just tried it with my thinnest test, took me quite a while and a sore hand. Not worth it in my eyes


----------



## G3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry, this is off topic, but I love the Avatar, Twist!!


----------



## colorado (Jun 16, 2011)

You guy are really having this much trouble squeezing it out? It takes me less than 30 seconds but I've always thought that that was just me taking my time. And that's with three different brands of test P and two different brands of Tren A.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 16, 2011)

TwisT is a fag with a 6 year old girls forearms....


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 17, 2011)

CT turned me on to this and I have been using it quite a lot since.  I am going to be using this to inject into delts tomorrow.  I only like it into the delts though so far.  May try triceps or biceps but delts are nice and easy for me.  I tried quads but I didn't go deep enough and got sore from it.  I would like to try 27G needle to see what that is like.


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 17, 2011)

Always Have always will.

If i need to do more than 1ml 
I use 27g 1/2inch needles with 2-3ml barrel.


----------



## GMO (Jun 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I drew with a 18g and backfilled the slin pin the first time. The next one I drew with the slin pin. Took about 90 seconds. Injects took about 15 seconds.


 

Yes...I see.  That makes a lot of sense.  I might just have to give it a try.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

A demo of the USP method. It says 50cc's, it should be .50cc's. Otherwise, it's totally Oscar material. 


THIS METHOD IS FOR SMALL MUSCLE THAT IS LEAN. 
If you use it in the quads you must have lean quads. If not, push down with your fingers into the muscle and shoot between your depressed fingers.






YouTube Video


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> A demo of the USP method. It says 50cc's, it should be .50cc's. Otherwise, it's totally Oscar material.
> 
> 
> THIS METHOD IS FOR SMALL MUSCLE THAT IS LEAN.
> ...



Beat me to it.
Was looking for Italiano's post on this.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 17, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Just tried it with my thinnest test, took me quite a while and a sore hand. Not worth it in my eyes



+1 Not worth it.  

I pre-load for the week and it takes me under 30 secs to drop my pants, swab my quad, and inject.  At the same time, I'm an impatient bastard.  And IMHO, the longer you leave a pin in your body, the better chance you have of getting more scar tissue from (any) movement....even with real steady hands.  IMHO. 



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> +1 Not worth it.
> 
> I pre-load for the week and it takes me under 30 secs to drop my pants, swab my quad, and inject. At the same time, I'm an impatient bastard. And IMHO, the longer you leave a pin in your body, the better chance you have of getting more scar tissue from (any) movement....even with real steady hands. IMHO.
> 
> ...


 I will time it tonight but it seemed faster than 30 seconds the 2 times I injected with the slin pin IM.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I will time it tonight but it seemed faster than 30 seconds the 2 times I injected with the slin pin IM.



Don't cheat and only use 1/2 a cc!  One full cc!  And if you heat up the oil, you have to include that time to....as well as the time it takes to take your clothes off as well.  LOL  



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Don't cheat and only use 1/2 a cc! One full cc! And if you heat up the oil, you have to include that time to....as well as the time it takes to take your clothes off as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 No problem. Im going to backfill the barrel though.


----------



## BigBird (Jun 17, 2011)

I used 27 ga. 1/2" slins for delt shots of Winstrol Depot.  Worked quite well but them again, it wasn't oil based.  Never tried to use anything smaller than a 25 ga. with oil-based gear.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Don't cheat and only use 1/2 a cc! One full cc! And if you heat up the oil, you have to include that time to....as well as the time it takes to take your clothes off as well. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 34 seconds through a 29g 1/2" to inject. I used my forefinger to push the plunger. It was easy (again)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 17, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 34 seconds through a 29g 1/2" to inject. I used my forefinger to push the plunger. It was easy (again)




Not bad!  With a little practice, you'll be able to break the 30 sec mark in no time.  But at the same time, I pushed 3cc....you only pushed one!  lol




/V


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 17, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Not bad! With a little practice, you'll be able to break the 30 sec mark in no time. But at the same time, I pushed 3cc....you only pushed one! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think I can get it in faster. LOL!


----------



## Perdido (Jun 18, 2011)

I've used slin pins in the past but due to the shallow shot in the quads I developed too much scarring and eventually pain. Went back to traditional methods and am sticking with it.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> TwisT is a fag with a 6 year old girls forearms....



Truth


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2011)

Pec inject today was easy peasy...


----------



## TwisT (Jun 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Pec inject today was easy peasy...



Do one in your pecker


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Do one in your pecker


 Come on over big boy...


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 19, 2011)

if the oil is thin enough and your bf low enough why not. some people like pinning. i my self after who knows how many times later think its kinda getting old. so if theres a easier way i am all over it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2011)

What is the benefit of IM slin pinning? Reduced scar tissue due to smaller diameter needle? I may do it with ED tren injections.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> What is the benefit of IM slin pinning? Reduced scar tissue due to smaller diameter needle? I may do it with ED tren injections.


Reduced scar tissue and less pain during the inject. I could see females using this application as well since they use a lower volume.

HRT users would be another application.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 19, 2011)

I used this method again this weekend for Test Deca NPP shot.  I used two insulin pins one in each delt.  It went easy and painless.  The hardest part is the backloading.  I think I am going to do triceps or chest tomorrow.  Honestly I felt zero pain or soreness in the delts.  I could probably inject everyday with a slin pin with no issues.  I want to try a 27G and see how that feels.  I wish they made slin pins that were 5/8 or 1 in.  That would be ideal.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

Keep us updated on how the tricep goes. Where area of tri you gonna use?  Never done tris myself but want to try

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## KUVinny (Jun 19, 2011)

Tried this last night on the left quad. Smooth and easy. 29g loaded in the conventional way which took a long time of course but worth it I think.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 19, 2011)

I will let you know how the triceps goes if I choose to do it.  I will hit the outer head if I do it.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cool deal. Hope you do it! U gonna try 1cc or 1/2cc? 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably .5 and .5.  Just to see how it feels.


----------



## ROID (Jun 19, 2011)

You guys could at least thank me for all the gear you get.

I'm starting to fill used.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I used this method again this weekend for Test Deca NPP shot. I used two insulin pins one in each delt. It went easy and painless. The hardest part is the backloading. I think I am going to do triceps or chest tomorrow. Honestly I felt zero pain or soreness in the delts. *I could probably inject everyday with a slin pin with no issues*. I want to try a 27G and see how that feels. I wish they made slin pins that were 5/8 or 1 in. That would be ideal.


 

That's the point.

When dosing tren ED it helps with feeling like a pin cushion after awhile.  Plus the scar tissue benefit and the painless injects make for a happy user.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 20, 2011)

Good info


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2011)

Much thicker oil today. Still no problem =)


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2011)

What sites have you done the slin shots in?

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 20, 2011)

I hit triceps today 1 cc in each with 29G.  I am very slightly sore but probably from never injecting there.  All in all another painless success.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice man. What did you inject. Curious since some oils cause more soreness 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 20, 2011)

I injected 250mgs Test E , 100mgs Deca and  50mgs NPP.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks man

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 21, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> What sites have you done the slin shots in?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 Delts, quads, pecs. I really like pecs.


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I used this method again this weekend for Test Deca NPP shot.  I used two insulin pins one in each delt.  It went easy and painless.  The hardest part is the backloading.  I think I am going to do triceps or chest tomorrow.  Honestly I felt zero pain or soreness in the delts.  I could probably inject everyday with a slin pin with no issues.  I want to try a 27G and see how that feels.  I wish they made slin pins that were 5/8 or 1 in.  That would be ideal.



fuck that back loading shit

Needle Only


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Much thicker oil today. Still no problem =)


 

Do you experience knots while using that gear?


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 21, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> CT turned me on to this and I have been using it quite a lot since. I am going to be using this to inject into delts tomorrow. I only like it into the delts though so far. May try triceps or biceps but delts are nice and easy for me. I tried quads but I didn't go deep enough and got sore from it. I would like to try 27G needle to see what that is like.


 
i got some 27g and 30g im going to give em a try soon.


----------



## KUVinny (Jun 21, 2011)

I did get a knot in my left quad but it was tolerable and is almost gone as of today. I tried the right quad last night and if feels great so far. Test E 300 fyi, and quite thick.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 21, 2011)

CT said:


> Do you experience knots while using that gear?


 No, the Primo is GTG. My friend injected 3ml in his glute the first inject with zero problems. He then did a delt inject with 1ml, no problem


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

My friend used that exact same gear and had knots everytime he injected.  No matter if it was a slin pin, glute inject with a 1.5" needle or just a 1" needle.  That's weird, good for your friend though.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 21, 2011)

ya im looin forward to tryin pecs with the slin..i normally have just used 25g 5/8in


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok heavy, I'm a believer. My new deep golden G***S tren ace goes through the slin like a breeze  Now I can pin my bis without crying 

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 28, 2011)

Hit your pecs. I love injecting them with a slin pin.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 28, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Hit your pecs. I love injecting them with a slin pin.



Cant do oil in the pecs as im PL training my chest for the next few weeks  I do too though normally.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 29, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have used everything from a 20, 22, 23, 25g pin to inject with but I have shot IM into the muscle a few times with a slin pin. I have done hundreds of injects Subq with a slin pin but only a few IM. I'm almost out of my regular pins at home but still have a ton of 29g slin pins so I decided to shoot 1ml with a 29g 1/2" a few days ago. My quads are very lean so I just pushed the pin in deep and dimpled the skin a bit and it shot fine.
> 
> Anyone else shoot aas IM with slin pins here?


 

Very smooth product!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 29, 2011)

nice to hear that. will use with my next cycle.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well guys I picked up some 27G 1/2in pins that fit a 3cc syringe and some 25G 5/8in .  I am going to try the 27G pins for delts, triceps, pecs.  The 25G pins I am planning to try for my quads since the half inch was just a little to short for me.


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 29, 2011)

how much oil can triceps hold or atleast 1 tricep..?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 29, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> how much oil can triceps hold or atleast 1 tricep..?



Depends on the size you your tricep... obviously


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 29, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Depends on the size you your tricep... obviously


 
let's say they're small...


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 30, 2011)

it seems like to me you dont lose as much oil using a slin pin as you would  using a 3ml


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2011)

heavy,did you try to inject schering bayer primo with slim pin..is it same as you inject asia pharma primobolic?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2011)

I must say I think I am going to like slin pin injects. Just started a new test/deca cycle this past week. Injected tues and sat. I can't wait until the test kicks in. So tonight I take out some test prop and backload a 29g 1/2" pin. Injected into my left delt and honestly did not know I injected. Maybe 15 secs. All good for now. I will see if there is any pain tomorrow or the next day. If not, lookout!


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2011)

ZECH said:


> I must say I think I am going to like slin pin injects. Just started a new test/deca cycle this past week. Injected tues and sat. I can't wait until the test kicks in. So tonight I take out some test prop and backload a 29g 1/2" pin. Injected into my left delt and honestly did not know I injected. Maybe 15 secs. All good for now. I will see if there is any pain tomorrow or the next day. If not, lookout!



Good to know!! Im just starting some tren ace at 50mg ed and just received a box of 29 1/2in slin pins today to use. Gonna start with my delts.....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2011)

No pain this morning. Loving it.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 7, 2011)

ya u cant beat slin pinning..except that it takes  bit to push in the oil ha


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2011)

Just done another 50mg(1/2cc) prop into the other delt. I may go EOD for several more weeks until the cyp kicks in. Honestly, the gear passes through the slin pin easy. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Nov 7, 2011)

I find slin pin in the bi/tri, primarily bi's work well for me.  I use a 28g 1/2" pin. I'm I big guy but my arms are "lean" enough for it


----------



## Patriot1405 (Nov 7, 2011)

I shoot tren/prop everyday. So the rotation gets old after awhile. I do glutes,quads and delts repeat. With a 25g 1 inch. Never thought 1/2 would go deep enough. Definitely gonna try it, just to add to my rotation. I pinned biceps triceps and pecs with IGF. So that would give me some more spots. Never had the balls to pin bi's with the 25gx1. Lol!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2011)

Honestly you will not even feel a 29g pin. And the AP gear I have goes thru effortlessly.


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2011)

Did my first slin pin today, 29g 1/2in with 1/2cc tren ace and 1/2cc test e into my delt. Went smooth as butter, didnt even feel it and it really didnt take long at all to push the oil thru the 29g. Now just gotta decide where else to use the 1/2in pins ed with the tren ace.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 7, 2011)

chest, bis,tris are also good for the 1/2in pin..


----------



## Cerberus777 (Nov 8, 2011)

I like 29g 1cc delts bis and tris


----------

